# schwinn question



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

I purchased an early 40's girls schwinn bike that looks to be original paint. My question is did schwinn ever paint the fender brackets the same color as the bike?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

ZOOK said:


> I purchased an early 40's girls schwinn bike that looks to be original paint. My question is did schwinn ever paint the fender brackets the same color as the bike?




Ive seen them white....


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

Mine are blue the same color as the bike? Will try to get a photo up to show.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

*fender brace*

here are a few shots on the bike with painted braces


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

Back fender color a tad different?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

*schwinn year*

what year is my bike?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

ZOOK said:


> what year is my bike?




I think 1951


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*Specs!*



bricycle said:


> I think 1951




rear facing dropouts.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

bike said:


> rear facing dropouts.




Ok, pre-war. I don't have my revised LFJ info......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

41 it is...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

ZOOK said:


> here are a few shots on the bike with painted .
> 
> 
> What's the badge say? Pullman?


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

*schwinn*

here is a photo of the badge. it also says Schwinn on the down tube I could not get that photo to load.


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 9, 2013)

*Dating girls*

1941 and painted fender braces were a common thing that year. I have had  Blue and white(ivory) braces on 41 bikes. Not at the same time obviously. So yeah, they did come painted like that.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 9, 2013)

Xcelsior said:


> 1941 and painted fender braces were a common thing that year. I have had  Blue and white(ivory) braces on 41 bikes. Not at the same time obviously. So yeah, they did come painted like that.




I was under the impression that 41 girls bikes had only one short frame connection on the down tube... Also the serial is kinda all over the place, not your usually straight type like on 40 41 bikes... Guess you could pull the,crank and see if it has a daye...


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 9, 2013)

*my girl*

Keep the help coming as I was confused on this one also. Thank you for any thoughts or knowledgeable help.


----------



## Xcelsior (Sep 9, 2013)

*Nope*



fatbar said:


> I was under the impression that 41 girls bikes had only one short frame connection on the down tube... Also the serial is kinda all over the place, not your usually straight type like on 40 41 bikes... Guess you could pull the,crank and see if it has a daye...




Not true, in fact some had one and some had two and some had tanks and some did not.  The guy running the date press was drunk that day as well.  It's a 1941 base model.  Painted feather gives it away as well as painted braces.  1941


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 9, 2013)

*41 DX late 1941*

H serial is late 41 approaching wartime... most of the bikes had painted braces then...usually Ivory tho.  Very cool to see them painted matching the bike...A first....
Never know what could happen at the Schwinn factory.  1941 DX ladies bike, nice one!


----------



## videoranger (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes, a very nice 41. Congrats!


----------

